# Favorite Vamp Nail Polish Shades



## Curly1908 (Sep 12, 2010)

I've been in love with vamps since my mom let me purchase a shade called "Sangria" in middle school. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I've decided to get back into them.  What're ur fav vamp shades?


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 13, 2010)

There's a bunch of recommendation here:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f176/w...taples-168787/


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 13, 2010)

Midnight In Moscow--OPI


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 15, 2010)

My fave is that kinda of blood red that's so deep it could be mistaken for chocolate!


----------



## cutegingerbread (Sep 15, 2010)

I've been in love with the shade Uptempo Plum by Sally Hansen. It's a dark plummy red with a little bit of shimmer, and a GREAT formula!


----------



## tarnii (Sep 26, 2010)

OPI Yes I Can Can and OPI Baby it's Coal Outside


----------



## LeopardLove (Sep 26, 2010)

OPI Black Cherry Chutney, u have to try it if u never have! It's so vampy and sexy!


----------



## Daph_ (Sep 27, 2010)

My faves:
Zoya Kalista
China Glaze Short and Sassy
OPI Black Cherry Chutney
Misa Cholate Icing

And there were some nice vampies in the Ulta Glam Goth 5pack


----------



## Kragey (Sep 29, 2010)

Revlon Valentine -- stains like a beyotch, but it looks gorgeous on and wears well. Actually, Revlon makes a lot of vampy shades.

Orly Enchanted Forest -- gorgeous green cream. I think this was LE. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinful Colors Rich In Heart -- $2 for a stunning polish that you just can't photograph. It's a blackened burgundy with tons of super-fine red shimmer...indescribable.

Sally Hansen Navy Baby -- dark navy blue cream that's opaque in one coat and not streaky in the slightest.

Orly Liquid Vinyl -- probably my favorite black. Applies like a dream and is super-shiny even without a topcoat.


----------



## dixie (Oct 23, 2010)

I like Revlon's Vixen and Essie's Wicked.


----------



## dressedtokill (Oct 25, 2010)

I like Essie Little Brown Dress, Essie Wicked, and OPI Lincoln Park at Midnight.


----------



## Dekadencija (Nov 7, 2010)

recently --> ChG VIII - real discovery!


----------



## Meisje (Nov 8, 2010)

Revlon Blackberry
  	Sephora Brownie


----------



## nychick1384 (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm really liking China Glaze First Class Ticket from their Fall 2010 collection. It looks either super dark purple or black until it's in light then all of the pretty purple shimmer shows up beautifully.


----------



## lightgreen22 (Nov 9, 2010)

Lippman- Maneater, it takes 4 coats to reach perfection but it applies like butter and is such a sumpuous color


----------



## katred (Dec 20, 2010)

OPI- Lincoln Park After Dark, Black Cherry Chutney, Give Me Moor, Suzi Says Da


----------



## Susanne (Dec 26, 2010)

katred said:


> OPI- Lincoln Park After Dark, Black Cherry Chutney, Give Me Moor, Suzi Says Da


----------



## Gemini13 (Mar 9, 2012)

My favorites: O.P.I., Lincoln Park After Dark, Essie, Over the Edge, Covergirl Boundless Color, Midnight Magic, N.Y.C., Chinatown, Max Factor, Crimson Surge, Sinful Colors, Rich in Heart and What's your name, Sally Hansen Solon Nail Lacquer in: Black Patent, Navy Venom, and Plum Licorice. Wet N Wild, Ebony Hates Chris Fast Dry Polish (which is why I really like it!)


----------



## scarlettmonet (Mar 25, 2012)

I love vampy nails! I would have to say my favorite vampy plum nail is Casey by Zoya.


----------

